
The Fair Source License - wodow
http://Fair.io
======
wodow
> Any individual user can view, download, execute, and modify the code free of
> charge. Up to a certain number of users from an organization can use the
> code for free, too. After an organization hits that user limit, it will
> start paying a licensing fee determined by the software publisher.

